# Fan shrouds



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

In my quest to get my 67 running cool I need to make a few corrections to the cooling system. Years ago I purchased a "factory correct replacement" fan shroud that never fit right, and being a dumb kid I cut it up to make it fit but it has never been right. In the interest of getting it right this time I was wanting to hear from a few of you that may have recently purchased a replacement fan shroud; was the fit correct? Did the fan sit centered in the opening? Did it bolt up right? Did you need a spacer to get the stock fan positioned correctly? Where did you purchase yours?

67 AT w/o air, stock clutch fan

Thanks!

Yes I did a search first


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

in what way is your replacement not fitting right?


----------



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

OhioLS2 said:


> in what way is your replacement not fitting right?


It has been 15-20 yrs since I purchased the replacement, cant even remember where I got it. The top and bottom hit the caps and didnt allow the rest of the shroud to sit up against the core, also the fan was off center in the opening, and the opening sat too far from the engine necessitating a spacer. What is wrong with the replacement that I hacked up as a kid isn't really my concern at this point, I just want to know what other people with recent experience have found that does work. The purchase of a new shroud is a necessity at this point so I would like to make an informed/wise selection. :beer:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I recently fixed the cooling problem on my 67 AT w/o air. My shroud was pretty new so didn't need to replace that. After measuring the shroud inside dimensions, I purchased a new 18" clutch fan from Performance Years. Got everything including hardware kit and was an easy install. Also put in a new 180 degree thermostat. Then I drove the car 1,000 miles to nationals and back and had no heat issues. Car ran at 200 on highway and 210 - 215 around town.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I got a shroud from OPG for my '67 with no AC but with the 4 row radiator. It bolted on in minutes with no modifications. Perfect fit. I got it for $59 on sale with free shipping. A lot of the early repop shrouds were fiberglass and were pretty rough and ill-fitting. The new plastic stuff seems to work well. As a side note, never use a spacer with a fan clutch type fan. You will eat water pumps.


----------



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> I got a shroud from OPG for my '67 with no AC but with the 4 row radiator. It bolted on in minutes with no modifications. Perfect fit. I got it for $59 on sale with free shipping. A lot of the early repop shrouds were fiberglass and were pretty rough and ill-fitting. The new plastic stuff seems to work well. As a side note, never use a spacer with a fan clutch type fan. You will eat water pumps.


Thanks! This is exactly the kind of info I am looking for!


----------

